# So it's done, thank you everyone



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Today was our day in court to legally end our twenty year marriage. My wife's infidelities are what finally put an end to it. It has been a very emotional journey and at times I didn't think I could handle any more pain and grief. Coming on this site to communicate with others going thru the same emotions has been a life saver for me. I have gotten support, advice and encouragement. You folks are heros, you have all taken time to help someone you will never meet. At one point as the pain was fading I thought I wouldn't need this site any longer, but things happen and I came here often just to check in. I will continue to check in, maybe I will be able to help others as I have been helped. 

To any and all the folks on this site I say Thank you, you stretched out your electronic arms and carried me when I hadn't the strength to move on my own. I will always be in your debt.

Cooper


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

I am sorry and relieved for you. Sorry it couldn't have a happy ending but relieved that you are now free to move on to a happy and successful relationship. I wish the best to you.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Cooper. Your future is bright. One cannot say the same for you ex. Meaningless affairs ending up on a bar stool looking for her next fix. Like I said the ladies will be beating the door down for a man of you caliber. Take care.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

It is good to see that in some way it helped, and you helped others to even by just letting people know that there are others out there going through the same thing.

draconis


----------



## Kbobby (Feb 5, 2009)

Take care, Cooper...

The future is as bright as you want to be...

KBobby
yup2life.com


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

GOOD LUCK
Have the best future


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Good luck in all that you do! you will find a great women someday that you deserve and she deserves you! I am sorry that it ended but that was one chapter in your life story! you sound like a great guy!!!!


----------



## blindsided (Nov 29, 2008)

Cooper, I think you are one heck of a guy. I've followed your story, and I know you've been through the ringer. 

But now the worst is behind you, and somewhere out there is a woman you DESERVE. Keep us updated - I'm really rooting for you.


----------

